# gzip Stream weiterleiten



## Johannes L. (7. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

wie leite ich denn gzip-Daten, die ich vom Server bekomme einfach an den Client weiter?


```
byte[] BinaryBody = new byte[8192];

InputStream in = method.getResponseBodyAsStream();

GZIPInputStream gzipIn = new GZIPInputStream(in);
GZIPOutputStream gzipOut = new GZIPOutputStream(client.getOutputStream());

int length;

while ((length = gzipIn.read(BinaryBody)) != -1)
{
	gzipOut.write(BinaryBody, 0, length);
	gzipOut.flush();
}

gzipOut.close();
gzipIn.close();
```

Da bekomme ich eine NullPointerException bei GZIPInputStream gzipIn = new GZIPInputStream(in); :-/

Viele Grüsse,
Johannes


----------



## Roar (8. Jun 2007)

> wie leite ich denn gzip-Daten, die ich vom Server bekomme einfach an den Client weiter? 
genauso wie alle anderen daten auch :?:


----------



## Johannes L. (8. Jun 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > wie leite ich denn gzip-Daten, die ich vom Server bekomme einfach an den Client weiter?
> genauso wie alle anderen daten auch :?:



Naja, dachte ich auch, aber dann bekomme ich eine NullPointerException in der Zeile mit while ((length = in.read(data)) != -1)


```
byte data[] = new byte[8192];

int length;
			
while ((length = in.read(data)) != -1)
{
	client.getOutputStream().write(data, 0, length);
	client.getOutputStream().flush();
}
```


----------



## Roar (8. Jun 2007)

und weil in null ist sollte es helfen in versuchen mit einen gzip stream auszulesen? :roll:
anscheinnd machst du ja noch was anderes anders als bei anderen daten. die methode hast du schon ausgeführt? der server liefert auch was zurück? :roll:


----------

